# New Pictures Of My Three Little Doggies!



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Some of the first Winter Snow Pictures of Jazzy, Simba, and Bruno.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

So cute! I love how the snow packs on their faces


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

They look like they are having a blast! I don't think my short haired babies will think much of snow if/when we get some.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

What cute little buggers.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Cute pups! I'm waiting very impatiently for a little snow here >.<


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They sure look like they are having a good time.

Although I do hope I get out of here before we get alot of snow - if we don't scrape down to the grass, Snorkels freezes her belly on the snow when she pees.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

What sweet faces and I'm jealous of the snow


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww very cute! I love the snowy faces! Send some snow my way please :biggrin:


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone! 

If we sent any snow away, we'd probably not have any! This has been an odd winter, as where I live in Wisconsin, we're known to have lots of blizzards & snow, but this year we are lucky to get a couple inches here and there! We weren't even supposed to have any snow for Christmas, but then it ended up snowing like ... 2 inches, haha. I have to say, I might complain when snow is here, but I sure do miss it when we hardly have any!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures are adorable of your beautiful pups!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What cute little dogs you have!! Andim with everyone else- jealous of the snow. We usually have quite a bit by now, but haven't gotten any that sticks.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you both.

To our surprise, we had a mini-blizzard last night! Was some snow falling hard last night, for a decent while. Still nowhere near the usual though!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance but is Simba the dog in your avatar? Is that a schnauzer of some sort? I would love to steal him for my own. LOL How adorable. All your dogs are!


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Simba is in my avatar, yes! He is a Miniature Schnauzer! I just love the Schnauzer breeds ... and can't imagine myself without one. I have to say, as much as I love those Miniatures, I'm really wanting a Giant, haha! 

Thank you!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My mom has minis. I have heard giants are like a whole different breed and I have heard nothing but great things about them. I have even met a few very nice ones.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

I've only seen one here, and it wasn't even in person, just an ad on Craigslist. I know some people who went to look at him, as they were interested, and said he was just great, but I don't think they ever got him. I'm sorta holding out to see if I can come across a Salt & Pepper breeder, as black Schnauzers really are my least favorite color, and that's the most popular Giant Schnauzer color.


----------

